# Bath Bomb Recipe!



## ChrissyB (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone.
I Have lots of little bits in the bottom of bottles of FO's, not enough for a batch of soap, so I thought I would like to make some bath bombs to compliment the soaps that I have made.
I have made them before with the recipe that used witch hazel, well that was a disaster.
I was wondering does anyone have a bath bomb recipe that they would care to share with me? (or even just some hints! :wink: )
Thanks!
Chrissy


----------



## lsg (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of links with recipes:

http://www.pvsoap.com/recipe_bath_bomb.htm

http://www.estheticals.com/bathbombdotc ... 0Bombs.pdf


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Bath Bombs
Ingredients:
1/2 cup baking soda 
1/4 cup citric acid 
1/4 cup cornstarch 
2 tablespoons sweet almond oil
1 teaspoon water 
1 teaspoon fragrance oil or essential oil 
1/8 teaspoon borax
Instructions:
Mix the first 3 ingredients in a mixing bowl. Combine oil, water, fragrance and borax in jar and coloring, if desired. Shake jar vigorously to mix. Add liquid to dry ingredients a bit at a time and quickly mix with a pastry blender. Press into molds or roll into balls and let sit overnight to dry, store in a glass jar.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks heaps guys!
I looked and looked and couldn't find good recipes anywhere, they all had witch hazel in them.
Okay, now I've got to get making!!
Thanks again!


----------



## opalgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, I've been wanting make bath bombs.  Do you have to use the borax?  What are the benefits to using it?  Thanks?  Basically, I have everything else and don't want to run to the store for borax. lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

You do NOT have to use the borax. I actually make mine without the borax now. I also do NOT add water anymore, only the oils.


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 29, 2009)

bconrade884 said:
			
		

> Bath Bombs
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup baking soda
> 1/4 cup citric acid
> ...



Can it be with any oil? My dd is allergic to nuts? THANKS!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes this can be with any light oil that is moisturizing. Grapeseed works great.


----------



## hobbiz (Oct 28, 2009)

But how to make your bombs float? My bombs frizz not much like Lush's, and they sinked too.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... the recipe I used did not call for oil, water or borax.   Edited to add question

My bath bomb fizzed well in the tub, but did not hold the smell well, what do I use as a fixative for the fragrance?  I used orris root but that didn't seem to help.  My dry bombs smell fine though, so I am confused. 

Edited to ask another question
I would like to make a chocolate smelling bomb, what can I color it with to make it look chocolatey?  I'm assuming cocoa powder would just make a hot chocolate bath.


----------



## BluebirdMama (Oct 30, 2009)

I suggest perhaps trying perhaps Bayberry root or Carob Powder .. You can find a good range of plant-based colorants from Texas Naturals. I love them. Great products, great service.  Here's a link -- http://shop.texasnaturalsupply.ieasysit ... egoryID=14
I hope this helps!



			
				ohsoap said:
			
		

> Edited to ask another question
> I would like to make a chocolate smelling bomb, what can I color it with to make it look chocolatey?  I'm assuming cocoa powder would just make a hot chocolate bath.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 30, 2009)

I will check them out, thank you.


----------

